# Name this BoxBlade, Please?



## WoodyBlue (Feb 4, 2017)

So does anybody recognize this Box Blade? As in the possible manufacturer. No real reason other than if I ever need a new blade. It has been modified on the top link, I think. It's dragin' behind a Kioti LK3054, I just acquired.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No photos workah.


----------



## WoodyBlue (Feb 4, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> No photos workah.


Sorry, after I loaded them I moved them in my photo bucket account, Duh!, they work now.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This label matches the one you have, except for the phone number. If the area code on yours is (305) it would be from Florida, I would think.


----------



## WoodyBlue (Feb 4, 2017)

pogobill said:


> This label matches the one you have, except for the phone number. If the area code on yours is (305) it would be from Florida, I would think.
> View attachment 30032


That is a big help thanks


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

LMC = Lowery Manufacturing Co, Boaz AL

http://www.lowerymanufacturing.com/

Homepage ^^^^

HTH, 
Mark


----------



## WoodyBlue (Feb 4, 2017)

TraderMark said:


> LMC = Lowery Manufacturing Co, Boaz AL
> 
> http://www.lowerymanufacturing.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found them.


----------

